# Upper Green is heating up



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Caught a bunch. I don't know why, but the fish seem to love the classic woolly bugger in olive the most. I cycled through a bunch of flies with the only non woolly bugger success on a black lady gaga. The fish loved the bugger, maybe next time I should start with the classic rather than the modern high tech flies.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say. I drove over the river yesterday on Rt 28. The launch parking lot was full.

nice fish

.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice 'bows and brown!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are some really healthy looking fish! Very well done.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If the water stayed cool all year these fish would be gigantic. There is just short of a half of million crawdads in the river. I guess the wooly bugger is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the best imitation of a crawdad. You can see and feel crawdads in the bigger ones bellies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Another piggy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Look at that. Someone painted a football to look like a rainbow trout! Pretty clever. 

That's a seriously nice fish there!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Are there any fly fishing outfits up there where I could take a 13 year who is a beginner at fly fishing. I know nothing about fly fishing to help him.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

riptheirlips said:


> Are there any fly fishing outfits up there where I could take a 13 year who is a beginner at fly fishing. I know nothing about fly fishing to help him.





riptheirlips said:


> Are there any fly fishing outfits up there where I could take a 13 year who is a beginner at fly fishing. I know nothing about fly fishing to help him.


I'm sure there are, but I do not know them.

After the first week in October, I plan on fishing it hard again.

If you come up for a weekend, let me know and I can show you what I know.

I normally throw a switch rod with Spey/Skagit casting techniques, but I can switch back to standard fly fishing for the day and show you both what I know.

I do have extra rods and flies that can be used.

Egg patterns should be pretty good after the Kokanee make it up the river and the Browns start their business.

There are some regulations up high on the river.

It closes Oct 1st below Fontenelle to the Campground. Then is flies and lures down to the confluence with the big sandy river.


----------

